# حصريا , مكتبة الكتروميكانيكال كاملة " تكييف + حريق + صحى + كهرباء" Arab MEP library &quot



## asd_zxc (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*حصريا , مكتبة الكتروميكانيكال كاملة " تكييف + حريق + صحى + كهرباء" Arab MEP library "*

حصريا , مكتبة الكتروميكانيكال كاملة " تكييف + حريق + صحى + كهرباء" Arab MEP library "
:
مكتبة الصحى
https://www.copy.com/s/NaRN3H3npgoh/Plumbing

:
مكتبة الحريق 
https://www.copy.com/s/kWlepEchBqoJ/Fire%20Fighting
:
مكتبة الكهرباء" غير مكتملة"
https://www.copy.com/s/B1UBJZQ4QP7z/Electric

:
مكتبة التكييف " اعدادا مهندس اسامه الحلبى" مرفق ملف تورينت

:


----------



## asd_zxc (25 ديسمبر 2013)

او التسجيل على الموقع من خلال الرابط 
https://copy.com/?r=tJLwoM


----------



## ماهر عطية (26 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم الايادي جاري التحميل وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## agordat1977 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك ألف خير


----------



## أرفاد (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً, جاري التحميل, لكن ملف التورنت بطيء جداً بالتحميل


----------



## Nile Man (26 ديسمبر 2013)

Really Great Effort


----------



## eng.hamadaa (27 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي
ولكن ياريت لو تحطوها باجزاء على ال 4shared
ليسهل علينا عملية التحميل نظرا لكبر حجم الملفات


----------



## asd_zxc (28 ديسمبر 2013)

eng.hamadaa قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي
> ولكن ياريت لو تحطوها باجزاء على ال 4shared
> ليسهل علينا عملية التحميل نظرا لكبر حجم الملفات




:
صعب اوى يا بش مهندس ,, ال4shared بيدى 15 جيجا فرى ,,, انما الcopy بيدى عدد كبيييييييير من الجيجات انا معايا 130 جيجا فرى , وفيه بتاع 200 انتظار ,, 
انما ممكن اعملها ملفات تورينت ,,


----------



## eng.hamadaa (28 ديسمبر 2013)

اوكي يابشمهندس بس المهم نتمكن من التحميل بسهوله


----------



## علاء عسكر (29 ديسمبر 2013)

مكتبة بالفعل رائعه جزاك الله كل خير 
انا حملت كل الاجزاء


----------



## asd_zxc (29 ديسمبر 2013)

علاء عسكر قال:


> مكتبة بالفعل رائعه جزاك الله كل خير
> انا حملت كل الاجزاء



:
كويس جدا , يعنى مفيش مشكلة فى التحميل , لان كان فيه مهندس بيشتكى ان التحميل مش بيكتمل ,,
عموما مكتبة التكييف تورينت والكهربا هكملها ان شاء الله او ارفعها هى كمان تورينت


----------



## علاء عسكر (29 ديسمبر 2013)

كله تمام ومفيش اي مشكله في الملفات ونقلتها لناس تانيه 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asd_zxc (29 ديسمبر 2013)

علاء عسكر قال:


> كله تمام ومفيش اي مشكله في الملفات ونقلتها لناس تانيه
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


:
ربنا يكرمك , ربنا يجازى كل من شارك فى ترتيبها خيرا ,,


----------



## ME2011 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور 
مكتبة ضخمة ورائعة
​


----------



## ماهر عطية (30 ديسمبر 2013)

انا نزلت المكتبة وبعد ما فتحتها لقيت انك عملت مجهود كبير بترتيبها وتحميلها وكلمة شكر قليلة بحقك عن جد لذلك انا بطلب من الله عز وجل هو اللي يكافئك على تعبك هذا جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ماهر عطية (30 ديسمبر 2013)

انا نزلت المكتبة وبعد ما فتحتها لقيت انك عملت مجهود كبير بترتيبها وتحميلها وكلمة شكر قليلة بحقك عن جد لذلك انا بطلب من الله عز وجل هو اللي يكافئك على تعبك هذا جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## asd_zxc (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ماهر عطية قال:


> انا نزلت المكتبة وبعد ما فتحتها لقيت انك عملت مجهود كبير بترتيبها وتحميلها وكلمة شكر قليلة بحقك عن جد لذلك انا بطلب من الله عز وجل هو اللي يكافئك على تعبك هذا جزاك الله عنا كل خير


:
حبيبى ربنا يباركلك, بس زى ما قلت لحضرتك , انا مش مخترع الحاجات دى , المكتبة منزل حاجات كتير من المنتدى من هنا , + جزء من اصحابى +جزء من هنا جزء من هناك ,,,بس معلش مكتبة كهربا مش هتلاقيها مرتبة اوى على قد معرفتى ,,,, وربنا يجازى الجميع خير 
لكن ؟؟!! فيه ناس للاسف بتاجر بالمكتبة دى , وحصلت معايا , ان واحد محترم اخدها منى بقصد الاستفادة , اللى انى لقيته بيستغلها فى الترويج لكورس ؟؟!! 
ما علينا ربنا يهدينا كلنا 
والجزء اللى مش مكتمل عند المهندس اسامة الحلبى ربنا يباركله فى مكتبة التكييف هنسق معاه واكمله ., واخد منه الجزء اللى مش عندى .


----------



## AHMADBHIT (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ورنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Nile Man (1 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
انا كل لما انزل شوية ادعيلك


----------



## asd_zxc (2 يناير 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> انا كل لما انزل شوية ادعيلك[/QUO
> :
> حبيبىNile Man , الملائكة بترد عليك وتقولك "ولك بمثله"


----------



## عمران احمد (2 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين 
و وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED SWELM (2 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ومجهود رائع


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (3 يناير 2014)

*أين الموضوع ......؟؟؟؟؟ لم أجد شيئاً *


----------



## asd_zxc (3 يناير 2014)

يحيى زكريا محمود قال:


> *أين الموضوع ......؟؟؟؟؟ لم أجد شيئاً *


:
:
انت ليك حساب فى copy


----------



## asd_zxc (7 يناير 2014)

يا بش مهندسين اللى سجل فى موقع COPY يراجع الميل بتاعه ويفعل الحساب , وينزل الDESKTOP بتاع الموقع اسمه على الموقع DOWNLOAD APP , عشان يستفاد ب20 جيجا سعة تخزين مجانية على الموقع , وطبعا انا كمان هستفيد منك ب5 جيجا :12:

 التسجيل على الموقع من خلال الرابط 
​https://copy.com/?r=tJLwoM


----------



## ME2011 (8 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك على هذه الإشارة 

وتستحق 5gb وأكثر
​


----------



## Nile Man (8 يناير 2014)

والله بارك الله فك 
انا حالا محلص اخر تنزيل اخر مجموعة
وتستاهل الشكر الف مرة


----------



## m7mad_7amza (8 يناير 2014)

مشكور يا هندسة .... خصوصا ع التكييف و الحريق :20:


----------



## asd_zxc (8 يناير 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> والله بارك الله فك
> انا حالا محلص اخر تنزيل اخر مجموعة
> وتستاهل الشكر الف مرة


:
:
حبيبى , ارجع ان شاء الله من العمره , واحمل حاجات تانى فى كل الاقسام


----------



## asd_zxc (17 يناير 2014)

مكتبة HVAC تحت الانشـــــــاء 
:
https://copy.com/Qh7cL8P1XgAb


----------



## mohamed_hassan (20 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع في تجميع هذه المكتبة القيمة 
انا نزلت الجزء الخاص ب plumbing وجاري تنزيل الحريق لكن اطلب من حضرتك هو ان ترفع ملف التكيف علي موقع copy نظرا لبطيء التورنت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
قدرك الله في مساعدة الغير


----------



## asd_zxc (21 يناير 2014)

mohamed_hassan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع في تجميع هذه المكتبة القيمة
> انا نزلت الجزء الخاص ب plumbing وجاري تنزيل الحريق لكن اطلب من حضرتك هو ان ترفع ملف التكيف علي موقع copy نظرا لبطيء التورنت
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> قدرك الله في مساعدة الغير


:
:
طيب معلش هحاول ارفع قدر المستطاع ,, لان المكتبة بتكون عندى على Partition c , ومساحتة عندى 100 جيجا فقط , فالمتبقى فيه مش كتير ,,, لازم افرمت الهارد واقسمة من جديد ,


----------



## mohamed_hassan (22 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يبشمهندس اذا عملتها هيكون جميل في رقبتي مشهنسهولك مدي الحياه


----------



## Abu Elkheer (22 يناير 2014)

*أخى الفاضل الكريم الرجاء وضع ملف تورنت لكل مكتبة على حدة مثل مكتبة التكييف وهى مكتبة الأعمال الصحية واطفاء الحريق والكهربية لأن للأسف عندى التحميل لايكتمل أى غير مدعم الاستكمال وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (24 يناير 2014)

جزاك كل خير يا هندسه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## Abu Elkheer (26 يناير 2014)

*أخى الفاضل الكريم الرجاء عمل رابط فعال لتنزيل جزء التكييف بدلا من ملف التورنت حيث هذا الملف بطىء جدا بل ولا يعمل*


----------



## mohamed_hassan (5 فبراير 2014)

نحن في انتظار مكتبة التكيف علي موقع copy ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م احمد حسن عثمان (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amjadt (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراً على المجهود


----------



## Alaa Eldin Hamada (5 فبراير 2014)

very nice


----------



## 6mm (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## s.f.m (5 فبراير 2014)

رائع


----------



## s.f.m (5 فبراير 2014)

ياريت ياهندسة تنزل مكتبة التكييف على موقع copy


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## asd_zxc (25 فبراير 2014)

asd_zxc قال:


> حصريا , مكتبة الكتروميكانيكال كاملة " تكييف + حريق + صحى + كهرباء" Arab MEP library "
> :
> مكتبة الصحى
> https://www.copy.com/s/NaRN3H3npgoh/Plumbing
> ...





حصريا , مكتبة الكتروميكانيكال كاملة الروابط الجديدة" تكييف + حريق + صحى + كهرباء" Arab MEP library "
:
مكتبة الصحى
https://copy.com/24cyJOfmIm3I

:
مكتبة الحريق 
https://copy.com/O7BfdPRazBNx
:
مكتبة الكهرباء" غير مكتملة"
https://copy.com/OLU9X9nNr9ki

:
مكتبة التكييف
https://copy.com/ZSGEQKAIkXVq

:
مكتبة التكييف " اعدادا مهندس اسامه الحلبى" مرفق ملف تورينت

:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## donga20 (14 أبريل 2014)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم اعادة رفع مكتبة الحريق وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (15 أبريل 2014)

السادة الافاضل الكرام
برجاء تحديث جميع الراوبط
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## donga20 (16 أبريل 2014)

السادة الافاضل الكرام
برجاء تحديث جميع الراوبط


----------



## soltan_ibr (16 أبريل 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## donga20 (18 أبريل 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## eng amr2012 (19 أبريل 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## Hany Zakher (19 أبريل 2014)

شكراااااااا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 
لكن مكتبة الصحى فقط التى تعمل بالروابط الجديدة


----------



## Ring (19 أبريل 2014)

مجهود أكثر من رائع
بس فعلا الصحى والكهرباء هما اللى شغالين


----------



## asd_zxc (20 أبريل 2014)

ان شاء الله هشوف المشكلة فين


----------



## المهندس السليمي (20 أبريل 2014)

عزيزي الروابط لاتعمل

هل من الممكن صاحب الموضوع او الاعضاء إعادة رفع الملفات على الفورشير او اي مركز تحميل


----------



## asd_zxc (20 أبريل 2014)

1- مكتبة الأعمال الصحيه:
الفولدر الأول : كورس الأعمال الصحيه Plumbing Course 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ogdkyytc221dm2r
الفولدر الثاني : الكتالوجات Catalogues
1
http://www.mediafire.com/download/lfk8b6cr65hb3rx
2
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gy0myc0cbww63gv
3
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gmy7rva8rubm66iالفولدر الثالث: الري Irrigation
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gtv7nrcef7ggj9bالفولدر الرابع: الأكواد و المواصفات Codes&Spec
https://www.mediafire.com/?duh9vb4c67ao8zdالفولدر الخامس: ملفات إضافيه New addition
http://www.mediafire.com/download/omt4f317467oh14الفولدر السادس: مجموعة كتب PDF Books
http://www.mediafire.com/download/56ushm0yev364bbالفولدر السابع: برامج Programms
http://www.mediafire.com/download/aa0gonar5dvaeyaالفولدر الثامن و الأخير: مشاريع Projects
1
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9tkuek4ae6s15o0
2
http://www.mediafire.com/download/x9nlnjcry6lxcxz
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كورس مكافحة الحريق:
الفولدر الأول: كورس مكافحة الحريق Fire Fighting
http://www.mediafire.com/download/yinielh5nbhk9hiالفولدر الثاني: الأكواد Codes
http://www.mediafire.com/download/duh9vb4c67ao8zdالفولدر الثالث الكتالوجات Catalogues :
https://www.mediafire.com/download/5g7fjxpkat7cgovالفولدر الرابع: ملفات إضافيه New addition
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5k2zi4bobc8bbw4الفولدر الخامس: كتب PDF Books
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3yol1i146fm1yhhالفولدر السادس: عروض تقديميه عن مكافحة الحريق Presentaions
http://www.mediafire.com/download/v2zm9g68oszb0vrالفولدر السابع: ملفات اكسل تستخدم فى الحسابات Excel Sheet
http://www.mediafire.com/download/wcfhw3w64i962rwالفولدر الثامن و الأخير: مشاريع Projects
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7z57akqubkyu41f​


----------



## asd_zxc (20 أبريل 2014)

مكتبة التكييف تحت الانشاء 
:
https://copy.com/9UweKldhutPi ملفات بوربوينت من اشرى 
:
https://copy.com/V2CXOkQhyu4u اكواد ومواصفات 
:
https://copy.com/4tLcvKY7poyn مخازن التبريد وغرف التجميد
:
https://copy.com/MavKtz9wndse دورات تدريبية متنوعه
:
https://copy.com/zkL9nCoAszgA كتب 
:
https://copy.com/ML3Lu6Mwp9Nt مشاريع 
:
https://copy.com/S399N94xjbUO صور من مواقع التنفيذ


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (21 فبراير 2016)

جزيتم خيرا:15:


----------



## ahmed elemam (30 ديسمبر 2016)

يرجى اعادة رفع الملفات لان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 يناير 2017)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك جارى التحميل


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (16 يناير 2017)

الروابط لا تعمل ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, كلهم يفتحون نفس الصفحة و هي برنامج copy >>>>
نرجو عمل اللازم لاصلاح هذه المشكلة


----------



## asd_zxc (26 يناير 2017)

حاضر جارى حل المشكلة


----------

